

A polyglot quine - michaelfairley
http://d.hatena.ne.jp/ku-ma-me/20090916

======
patrickas
This is not really polyglot quine (because the original program is only valid
ruby).

It seems more like an -almost- multi quine. (The original program produces
other programs that eventually reproduce the original ruby program), it is not
a "real" multi quine either because it cannot reproduce itself without going
through the intermediate programs...

Still interesting nonetheless :-)

------
jlegoff
The following page gives a lucid explanation of how to make quines (including
multi-quines):

<http://www.madore.org/~david/computers/quine.html>

------
bediger
I've heard this kind of quine called an "ouroboros program". This one goes
through 11 generations it is said:

[http://asiajin.com/blog/2009/09/22/uroboros-programming-
with...](http://asiajin.com/blog/2009/09/22/uroboros-programming-
with-11-programming-languages/)

------
itsnotvalid
ku-ma-me's stuff are getting hugely popular on HN lately. Well done rubyists.

